# Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2006)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren............


----------



## Supporter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

Da bin ich nätürlich zu 101% dabei-Prima das Ihr an uns Fussball-Junkies gedacht habt #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

Na logo doch ))


----------



## wodibo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

Wow, das klingt ja mal wieder erstklassig #6
Wenn sich die Sponsoren nicht einigen können, sind wir selbstredend auch mit mehreren Preisen einverstanden :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

hallo
wie wird das ganze denn ablaufen??
Also ich meine wie wird getipt, nur Auf den Weltmeister ? oder ? oder???


danke


----------



## Supporter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, das klingt ja mal wieder erstklassig #6
> Wenn sich die Sponsoren nicht einigen können, sind wir selbstredend auch mit mehreren Preisen einverstanden :q


Richtig,weiss ja eh schon wer gewinnt


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*



> Also ich meine wie wird getipt, nur Auf den Weltmeister ? oder ? oder???


Am liebsten wäre es mir als so ne Art Toto, dass heisst:
Wir eröffnen Threads zu den entsprecehnden Vorrundenspielen, da kann dann jeder seinen Tipp (0, 1 oder 2) abgegeben, wers trifft ode ram nächsten dran ist hat gewonnen, bei mehreren Richtigen gibts dann halt ne Auslosung. Also 1Preis für jede Gruppe bei den Grupppenspielen.

Bei den KO - Spielen sollte man dann jedes Ergebnis möglichst genau treffen, also dann für jedes Spiel einen Preis.

Im Endeffekt hängt das dann abar auch vom Partner ab, wie man das zusammen am besten hinkriegt.


----------



## Supporter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

Du machst das schon,brauchste Hilfe meld Dich |wavey:


----------



## bacalo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

Immer wieder was neues...
immer auf Ballhöhe#6 

Klasse, das AB macht riesen Spaß#6 .


Und warten können wir!


----------



## dorschiie (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

na da werde ich auf jeden fall mitmachen.
wollte ja auch sowas aufmachen. aber mit preise ist es noch besser .
freu  mich schon drauf.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Supporter (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

Schon was neues?Bin Tip-Geil:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel"*

Gaaaaanz ruhig bleiben supporter ))
Du kannst Du Dir sicher sein vor dem Anpfiff des Eröffnungsspieles eine Tippmöglichkeit gehabt zu haben ))


----------

